# Talkline unverlangte MMS



## tp1234 (6 Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

geht zwar nicht um Mehrwertnummern oder ähnliches aber es ist trotzdem ein Problem für mich.

Ich bekommme mitten in der Nacht (03.30, 02.30 gestern 01.29 ) MMS vom Absender Talkline in der Absicht hier per Handyinternet diese abzuholen was auch wieder zu kosten führt.

Ich habe nie einen derartigen Dienst abboniert. Auch bei myTalkline (hier kann man seine Einstellungen für sein Handy machen oder Onlinerechnung abholen u.s.w. ) steht das ich mich erst für einen Dienst anmelden muss um die Einstellungen dafür zu ändern. Ein Anruf bei der Servicehotline und 2 Mails haben bisher nicht den Erfolg gebracht das die den Dienst abdrehen. Die Auskunft der Hotline lt." Sie haben sich irgendwo angemeldet und um diesen Dienst zu beenden müssen sie sich abmelden." Abmelden hab ich versucht über SMS an die Kurzwahl 777 . (Hoffe das Kostet nichts). Auch das hat nichts gebracht. Ich hätte ja kein Problem mit solchen MMS/SMS wenn sie nicht in der Nacht kommen würden. Ich und mein 3 Monate altes Kind wachen jedesmal davon auf. Gestern konnte ich 3 Stunden nicht mehr einschlafen. Das Handy kann ich nicht abdrehen da ich erreichbar sein will/muss (beruflich).
Talkline ist sehr unkooperativ. Zum Glück zahle ich keine Grundgebühr.  Anderes Handy (Anbieter nehmen) und sie verdienen nichts mehr an mir.
Es kann doch nicht angehen das man einem Kunden so ein Service bietet.

Hat jemand bereits ähnlihge Erfahrung gemacht ?
Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen? Das es nach §7 UWG verboten ist weiß ich bereits.


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2004)

Die SMS kommen wahrscheinlich nicht von Talkline selbst sondern werden automatisch über deren System generiert. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass Du entweder kein MMSfähiges Handy hast oder ein MMSfähiges Gerät nicht für den Empfang eingerichtet wurde? Wenn dem so ist, dann können die MMS nicht zugestellt werden und verbleiben am Portal des Empfängerkontos - dort kann man die empfangenen Bilder auch über das Internet abrufen. Das System von Talkline sendet Dir jedoch die Nachricht, die MMS abzuzuholen, da sie dort ansonsten nur brach herum liegen und Speicherplatz blockieren. Das ist eigentlich ein toller Service.
Talkline ist dafür mEn nicht verantwortlich, sondern der eigentliche Absender der MMS, der offensichtlich nicht weiß, dass Du derartige Nachrichten überhaupt nicht empfangen kannst/magst.

_Abhilfe:_ frage mal gelegentlich in Deinem Bekanntenkreis herum, ob Dir jemand deratig Gutes will. Außerdem würde ich mir für die Nacht ein extra Profil am Handy einstellen und die Benachrichtigung über eingehende SMS/MMS auf "lautlos" stellen, während eingehende Anrufe weiter signalisiert werden. Dann musst Du nur abends das entsprechende Profil auswählen und morgens dann wieder zurück schalten.

Was das UWG und Schritte gegen Talkline betrifft, so könntest Du einen Anwalt danach fragen und Dir zu dem Thema dessen kalte Schulter zeigen lassen.


----------



## tp1234 (6 Juli 2004)

Die SMS kommen definitiv von Talkline. Die haben so ein Service welches man auch über myTalkline wieder abbestellen kann. Da scheint es aber nicht auf das ich diesen Dienst aktiviert habe. Kann es auch nicht da ich ihn nie bestellt habe.
Ich kann die SMS nicht lautlos stellen da ich ja genau wegen Benachrichtigungen ein Handy habe. Ein Computersystem sendet mir bei Fehler eine SMS und ich kann darauf reagieren.
Das ein Anwalt nicht bringt weiß ich. Mal sehen was der Rechtsschutz sagt. 
Ich findes es jedoch von Talkline keine Kundenservice Kunden  derart zu behandeln. Insbesondere bei meiner monatliche Tel.Rechnung.
 Ich werde vermutlich mein Handy abdrehen und die Vertragslaufzeit nicht mehr benutzen. Nehme mit eine Prepaydkarte. Grundgebühr habe ich ja sowieso nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juli 2004)

tp1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es auch nicht da ich ihn nie bestellt habe.


Ist das handy "neu" erworben?? bzw. der Vertrag?
Dann kann das durchaus mit dem neuen Vertrag bzw Handy schon abgeschlossen worden sein. Meine Frau hat bei ihrem bestehenden Vodaphonevertrag ein neues Handy erhalten (2-Jahresfrist) nun auch mit MMS Funktion. Dabei waren sofort solche MMS und SMS Dienste mit aboniert, die für die ersten paar Mitteilungen kostenlos zum reinschnuppern waren und dann zahlbar wurden, wenn diese nicht abbestellt werden. Das abbestellen war schon ein Irrweg, der erst beim zweiten Versuch gelang.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juli 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat bei ihrem bestehenden Vodaphonevertrag ein neues Handy erhalten (2-Jahresfrist) nun auch mit MMS Funktion. Dabei waren sofort solche MMS und SMS Dienste mit aboniert, die für die ersten paar Mitteilungen kostenlos zum reinschnuppern waren und dann zahlbar wurden, wenn diese nicht abbestellt werden. Das abbestellen war schon ein Irrweg, der erst beim zweiten Versuch gelang.



Komisch, dass solche Informationen immer von Vodaphone-Nutzern kommen. Die englischen düsselDORFer haben ein besonderes Verhältnis zur Kundenpflege, scheint's.

Wurde da wenigstens ausführlich inkl. Widerrufsbelehrung hingewiesen?


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juli 2004)

Nöö, das erschien erst bei der Inbetriebnahme des Handys als SMS, dass man den Dienst mit irgendeinem Keyword bei einer 5-Stelligen (kostenlosen) SMS-Nummer abbestellen kann


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juli 2004)

Ein interessanter Ansatz, muss ich mir merken. Ich halte diese Vorgehensweise für äußerst bedenklich ...


----------



## tp1234 (7 Juli 2004)

Ich bekomme das erst als ich mein Handy verlängern lassen habe. Da habe ich aber keine Vertrag bekommen.
Lediglich eine Rechnung.

Das man SMS bezahlen muss wenn man Sie nicht abbestellt halte ich auch für bedenklich.  Ist ja wie bei dem Anbieter der zuerst sagt es ist kostenlos und man muss sich anmelden aber man muss nach 2 Wochen abbestellen sonst kostet es einen Jahresbetrag. Weiß nicht wie die Firma jetzt heißt aus dem Forum hier.

Wer ließt sich schon Seitenlange Standardverträge durch.
Ich habe aber sowas jedenfalls nicht gehabt.
Diese MMS kosten ja auch nichts. Ich kann Sie eh nicht abrufen da ich erst ein GPRS-Konto einrichten muss um sie runterzuladen. Das will ich aber nicht da teuer.
Dies ist ja auch der Sinn der MMS. Talkline/D! verdient damit ja viel Geld beim runterladen und anzeigen.
Im Grunde ist es fast nichts anderes als mit dem 0137-Anrufen welche nur einmal läuten. 
Habe Talkline gestern noch eine Mail geschrieben mit dem Hinweis auf  §7 UWG, das dies die letzte Kostenlose Mail ist und ich mir weitere rechtliche Schritte vorbehalte und die Kosten dann in Rechnung gestellt werden. Mal sehen was kommt. Heute habe ich noch keine MMS bekommen. Kann aber sein das die Tour de France einen Ruhetag hatte.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juli 2004)

tp1234 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme das erst als ich mein Handy verlängern lassen habe. Da habe ich aber keine Vertrag bekommen.
> Lediglich eine Rechnung.



Wie bei uns. Damit hast du einen "neuen" Vertrag geschlossen, der wieder eine Laufzeit von 2 Jahren hat. Genau das ist das Problem. Eine neue Vertragsgrundlage wurde geschaffen und versteckt ist diese "Testphase"  dann mit eingebaut.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

Das kann nicht sein. In myTalkline kann man diese Dienste bestellen und wieder abbestellen. Diese sind Gratis. Lt myTalkline habe ich diese Dienste nicht bestellt.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juli 2004)

Ja und wo ist dann dein Problem?? Wenn du was nicht bestellt hast, erhälst du doch auch nichts. Und wenn die dann umsonst sind.... Dann bestell sie doch ab, wenn du sie trotzdem erhälst. Klär das dann mit TL.  denn wir können dir  noch weniger helfen als TL.


----------

